# Hagen Co2 Kit



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all, I just recently bought the Hagen Co2 Ladder kit. And after the install I found out the bubble is coming out every 30 sec-1 min. Is this normal to take that long for a bubble to come out? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It takes a bit of time before the yeast can start fermenting. Give it another day or so to see if CO2 is produced faster.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

After your mix starts to bubble away, where you have your CO2 generator/canister sitting and how cold it is has an effect too. Warmer = more CO2 (shorter lifespan of mix), cooler = less CO2 (longer lifespan of mix).

I used to keep my DIY CO2 half blocking a set of vents on my tank light to use the radiant heat to warm the mix.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

*Cost?*

How much do these cost? Are there size differences for diffrent gallon sizes?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Platypus said:


> How much do these cost? Are there size differences for diffrent gallon sizes?


Big Al's has it for $45. Pricey.

An easier solution is to just make DIY CO2 with your own yeast, sugar and a 2L pop bottle. The only difference is you won't get the plastic ladder diffuser.

There are no size differences for different sized tanks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Plastic ladder = decent (I still use a couple with pressurized co2 on some smaller tanks)
Rest of the kit = useless

Overall: Not worth the money, especially on any tank larger than 20g. You can buy the ladder seperately anyway.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You do have the option to buy only the ladder. It only cost around $20 each.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

